# Engine Maintenance



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Engine Maintenance*

- *Service schedule:* Just a typed up schedule taken from the handbook with one or two comments.
- *Engine Number:* Location of engine number - courtesy of Doug Short.
- *Vacuum diagram:* Vacuum diagram of pipework and components - courtesy of John-H.

*How to...*

- *Oil change:* Full details on doing an oil change service and service indicator reset.
- *Thermostat replacement 1:* Diagnosis of temperature regulation problems and replacement of the thermostat. Also details 49C trick - by John-H.
- *Thermostat replacement 2:* Alternative version from Audiworld's RafaTT.
- *Coolant run on Pump fix:* How to refurbish your run on pump to keep your turbo healthy. These pumps can gum up then run slow, stop, or even leak, so are worth checking from time to time - by John-H.
- *Coolant bottle replacement:* How to change your bottle - courtesy of GunnerGibson.
- *Coolant O-ring replacement:* How to replace a leaking coolant line O-ring - courtesy of John-H.
- *Leaking bulkhead couplers:* - How to fix a slow coolant leak - courtesy of John-H
- *Secondary Air pump Pump fix 1:* What causes it to sound like a vacuum cleaner and how to fix - by jhoeppel on AudiWorld
- *Secondary Air pump Pump fix 2:* How to take your pump off and take apart and reassemble (VW but similar) - by albo on uk-mkivs.net
- *Secondary Air pump Pump fix 3:* How to repair your secondary air ump - courtesy of reuniTTed of Quattroworld - suggested by TTQ2K2 
- *Secondary Air pump Pump fix 4:* How to repair your secondary air ump - courtesy of rm cya
- *Cam cover gasket change:* Complete guide - courtesy of lazerjules.
- *Cam chain tensioner-1:* Cam chain tensioner replacement for APX complete guide - courtesy of gt Russell.
- *Cam chain tensioner-2:* Cam chain tensioner replacement - courtesy of maltloaf.
- *Cam belt replacement - 1:* Complete guide - courtesy of Andrew.P
- *Cam belt replacement - 2:* Complete guide - courtesy of Blue TTop.
- *Cam belt replacement - 3 (pdf):* Complete guide article - courtesy of Blue TTop with input from John-H.
- *Sump fitting-1:* Issues to consider with sump replacement - courtesy of Gone Ape and others.
- *Sump fitting-2:* More sump considerations including sealant application - courtesy of Sandman77 and others.
- *Injector seal change:* Complete guide - courtesy of badyaker.
- *Vacuum leaks:* Finding vacuum leaks - courtesy of Love_iTT.
- *Dipstick tube change:* Complete guide - courtesy of ausTT.
- *Throttle Body clean (UK-MKIVS):* Complete guide - courtesy of UK-mkivs RossAdders.
- *MAF cleaning:* MAF cleaning - How To - courtesy of Wak
- *Engine mount bolts (pdf):* WARNING - avoid stripping your bolt holes and why it happens - courtesy of John-H.
- *Engine mount Repair (pdf):* How To: Repair your engine mount having stripped the threads - courtesy of John-H.
- *Removing a broken spark plug:* How To: Repair a broken spark plug or or stripped thread without removing the cylinder head - courtesy of John-H.
- *Engine "Speed sensor" (crank sensor) checking/replacement:* - courtesy of John-H.
- *EGT sensor repair:* - Successful EGT sensor repair saving £200 - courtesy of milanonick.
- *Fuel pump/sensor faults:* - Diagnosis and repair of common fuel pump / sensor issues - courtesy Gunner Gibson.
- *V6 Cold Start Hesitation Fix:* - courtesy of Russ 182.
- *Turbo-manifold gasket:* How to change a failed turbo to manifold gasket - courtesy of jonnyl888.
- *Manifold-turbo bolts:* How to remove painlessly- courtesy of nedge2k.

*Tips and diagnosis...*

- Check your oil level regularly :!:

- *Worn AC pipe you need to check:* - courtesy of DAZTTC.
- *High RPM cut out:* Cutting out at high rpm. Coil pack? Can be secondary air pump! - courtesy of peter-ss.
- *N75 explained:* N75 valve function explained - courtesy of peter-ss.

- Oiley hands after all that? A table spoon of sugar with a squirt of washing up liquid rubbed into a paste between your fingers makes an excellent gritty cleaner that gets into all the creases and easily washes off, leaving you squeaky clean and grease free - John-H


----------



## tt z (May 7, 2012)

Hi!
This is probably not the best place on the forum for the link. Sorry if intruding. The link is 
a German site on the Fuel consumption user's statistics. Might be useful to somebody.

http://www.spritmonitor.de/

(use google translate if not familiar with the language) :wink:


----------



## Davidjf94 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, appreciate this post.


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

Davidjf94 said:


> Thanks for the tips, appreciate this post.


Thanks for taking the time to put this together,will refer to it for sure!


----------

